# argh tank from nightmare



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

this hobby has been stressful lol even though i cant wait to start an aquarium i keep running into fantasic problems. first i got the wrong size tank cause i didnt check the dimensions properly and now with closer inspection the tanks seams dont look too good. argh this is so much to sponge in for this noobie here. 

Anyways i havent done a leak test yet but im pretty sure its a leaker. If by chance this tank doesnt leak should i still reseal it?

Im not too sure but i think this is the sealant that i should use can anyone confirm this? sealant


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are sure the aquarium will leak, then exchange it for a new one, rather than risking your floor. Even if you are not sure, I would not risk having a large volume of water on your floor.

Resealing an aquarium can be quite difficult; can you not just return/exchange the aquarium?

As for your question regarding resealing; the link does not work, unfortunately. However, if it is the GE Type I silicone, it is fine for resealing purposes (even though it says otherwise).


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you buy the tank new or used. The sealant you show in the link should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Assuming you don't want to risk resealing the tank and you can't return it, you can sell it on Craigslist or Kijiji as a reptile tank.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Assuming you don't want to risk resealing the tank and you can't return it, you can sell it on Craigslist or Kijiji as a reptile tank.

--> It's the beginning of garage sale season. Chances are that you can pick up a better tank for a good price in the next few weeks.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought it used in Jan. I haven't moved yet so I placed it in storage until recently . I even stupidly lost the guys contact. Are tanks really hard to reseal?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

xriddler said:


> I bought it used in Jan. I haven't moved yet so I placed it in storage until recently . I even stupidly lost the guys contact. Are tanks really hard to reseal?


It's not hard at all 

I will do a DIY resealing tank thread later ^^


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have resealed many tanks, the first time I didn't get all the old silicone removed completely and had to reseal it. Make sure that you get the glass cleaned 100% or you will get a leak. If its a small tank you may have trouble using the large tube and caulking gun aas it would be a tight fit, buy a small squeezable tube, more expensive but it works.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you think the cocking gun would fit a 40g breeder? 4ft by 1ft by 1.5ft dimensions. i have the cocking gun and tape already and a decent glass scraper just lieing around the house. i think all im missing should be the sealant and many many hours or labour  lesson learned always measure a used tank properly and bring a flashlight to check seals properly >_> trick me once shame on you trick me twice shame on me!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd still go for the smaller tube of caulking. It would be hard to maneuver a regular sized caulking gun in there.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i cant find the smaller tube of caulking its only the small $3.99 GE all purpose silicone 1, is this the one? its only 85ml, think one tube is enough? imma bring my caulking gun today and test how tight its going to be in the 40g breeder if i buy the full tube one


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

It was fine caulking with a 290 mL regular sized GE type I tube, thing is, have you ever done caulking before? Lol, seems like a stupid question, but I had never really done it before and sealing my first tank... I definitely wasted a whole tube and had to reseal.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

looks easy seeing others do it on youtube but for me im a little slow so ill probably be resealing it thrice haha.. but its something i think i should learn.. like others have experienced even new tanks can leak so i think its a step thats pretty important that i learn especially with my kinda luck and budget


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A tank that size is large enough to allow room for the caulking gun, and yes it is never to late to learn something new. Good luck.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Before you actually lay the caulking in, I suggest a dry run. Practice the sequence you plan to be sure it feels right in terms of how you are holding the gun. An inner seal does not require a giant bead. resist the idea that more is better, and put down a bead that is not so big you can't smooth it easily and neatly. One good suggestion, I read on another forum, for those not familiar or comfortable with a caulking gun, is to buy a tube or two of the cheapest caulk you can find and practice on some cardboard boxes.
I have used a caulking gun on tanks as small as 2.5 gallons. You will get a much better bead using a gun. You want to push/lay the caulk into the corner so that there isn't air beneath the caulk.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

So the more i read the more i get confused. There are so many opinions out there it drives me insane lol. Many are saying GE silicone one is not strong enough for big tanks. is 40g breeder dimensions 4ft X 1ft X 1.5ft considered a big tank? Alot of people recommend rtv 100 or GE scs1200 anyone know if they are locally attainable?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

nevermind biid has answered my exact question on a different thread from someone else thanks! BUT i would still like to know if i can get my hands on ge scs 1200 just incase i do need it. I know pets and ponds sells it but with shipping its 21.99. so it sorta defeats my purpuse and might as will just get the bondaflex at big als at 20.99

I know big als sells the perfecto aquarium sealant too is that any good in terms or resealing a whole tank from a range of 90 gallons and below?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

quick question there are alot of scratches at the bottom of my tank like ALOT i think it was from his turtle. does anyone know if i'll have any problems with these scratches? some seem to be quite deep


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xriddler said:


> quick question there are alot of scratches at the bottom of my tank like ALOT i think it was from his turtle. does anyone know if i'll have any problems with these scratches? some seem to be quite deep


The scratches should be OK. Are you sure this is an aquarium meant for holding water and not just a reptile aquarium? The latter cannot hold water...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i really dont know, it came with aquarium canopies(garbage junk though) aquarium stingray stand. He also told me he had cichlids and even was a one oscar tank before he used it for his turtle. But all in all he could be lieing >.>


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

splur said:


> have you ever done caulking before? Lol, seems like a stupid question, but I had never really done it before and sealing my first tank... I definitely wasted a whole tube and had to reseal.


lol....I should have read this thread beforehand instead of relying on youtube videos. Just got through my first attempt at resealing a tank last week. Looks like a trail o' slime that a drunk snail left behind!  Silicone, in the confines of a tank (mine is a 20 gal standard) is a whole different ball game I'm learning. It is good experience though. I hate the part about having to scrape up and clean the glass again...sigh. Gotta pay the dues. Now if only I can find where I put my blade...


----------

